# Fishing vessel fire



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

An MCA press release issued this morning (17/3/06)

At 03.00am Aberdeen Coastguard received a Mayday call from the
fishing vessel 'Ocean Challenge' after the crew had detected a fire
on board.
The fishing vessel is currently 100 miles South East of Sumburgh. 
The crew of four were trying to contain the fire in the engine room
when they contacted the Coastguard for assistance.

Aberdeen Coastguard scrambled the Coastguard rescue helicopter 'Oscar
Charlie' which was on standby to evacuate the crew. Two further
vessels, the 'Constant Friend' and the 'Northern Wave' were also on
scene assessing the situation.

The crew abandoned the 'Ocean Challenge' and launched their liferaft
and have now been picked up by the 'Constant Friend'.

Aberdeen Coastguard Watch Officer, says,

"We were in constant contact with the 'Ocean Challenge' crew members.
There was a swift response from Search and Rescue units and other
vessels in the area. We are pleased that the crew members are now
all safely on board the 'Constant Friend'."

ENDS.

CED added “Vessel currently under tow by supply vessel Northern Wave heading for Peterhead.”


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Ocean Challenge sunk while under tow to Peterhead at about 55 miles from her destination.


----------

